# Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 and Software



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Comes with a lot of software and I'm wondering if most of that is just loss leader to get you to buy the full programs. I'm also wondering if there is a big frustration factor with these free programs.

Seems it comes with Protools but you can only save 3 projects to their cloud - deal breaker ?

Also has Ableton Lite - is that any good ?

Then there's a load of other stuff like Time Tone Mastering and whatever.

I'm using a Livetrak L-12 along with YSM5 monitors that I got maybe 2 weeks ago and I can record, remix and render on that then use Reaper to flip it to MP3 if needed. Haven't got too far into Reaper yet and so far prefer the L-12 mixing board with it's faders and knobs that are right there rather than digging through menus on a DAW like Reaper.

Reason I'm asking is that I ordered a 2i2 without thinking about it; it's here, I haven't opened the box and I'm wondering if I should just send it back. On the other hand, if I send it back and they don't credit my account then the time spent sorting that out will cost more than the price of the 2i2. So maybe if the software is useful it might be worth keeping.

It looks nice but I have a feeling it's just gonna sit there and look pretty because the L-12 seems to do what I need and has an on board recorder.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I find Reaper very intuitive and easy to use. It comes with great effects. You can just use Reaper with the Scarlett. You don't have to use Protools or Ableton Lite.

Really it comes down to what you want to do with it. If you're just recording a few guitar tracks than maybe you don't need a DAW. For me I'm using drum software, guitar amp software, I'm recording songs with 24 tracks, etc.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Isn't Protools Mac only? Ableton is more of a looper based daw. If you're buying it for the software I wouldn't. Studio One has a free version.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You need a DAW to record on your computer, that's what it does.

Ableton is good if it works for you. I never got it figured out, stuck with Garageband and now Logic.

If you have a setup that works, I'd just send it back.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Try Reaper. Very intuitive.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you want to up your game get an RME Babyface Pro.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm using the PreSonus Studio 24c... over the past months of having it, not a single glitch or issue (the Focusrite stuff is not so problem free according to reviews, which is why I went with PreSonus). It's less expensive, to my knowledge, and still comes with the DAW and various plug-ins, etc. I'm so used to Cakewalk by Bandlab (which is a free download) that I never bothered to learn the Studio One software and cannot comment on it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The 2i2 is a good little interface and it's a great place to start if you want to explore recording with your computer, but if you just bought it for the free software, then I'd be inclined to sent it back. I'm in the early stages of learning Reaper, but it likely does everything you will need it to do.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Youtube tutorials for any daw help a lot too.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

If you bought it for the software then it's not worthwhile based on my recent experience unless you've got a hidden side that hopes to get into mixing loops and beats and virtual instruments and MIDI controllers then Ableton is cool. ProTools may be good once you do the deep dive but I found it frustrating to set up and get going. I tried Reaper for free 3 times before buying it and it feels like the best $60USD I've spent recently. 

I don't regret going for more ins on the interface. Even just recording yourself singing and playing acoustic guitar that's a vocal mic, a piezo in, an instrument mic, and a room mic that you can mix separately afterwards and you need 4 useable in from the first project.

j


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the information.

I bought it thinking that I needed the interface and it turns out that I don’t so I was wondering if it was worth keeping for the software.

looks like it’s not so will send it back.

I have the free version of Reaper but haven’t got into it much because the Zoom L-12 is doing pretty much everything I need so far which is just vocal, guitar, overdub and final mix and master.

Was thinking about adding drums and bass but for now I will stick with vocal and guitar as well as learning how to record. It’s coming along pretty good but I’ve been spending more time messing around with different mics and placement and mixing etc than actually playing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So many recommendations for Reaper. I have it downloaded and installed on my computer. I've got it setup up with my Solid State Logic SSL2+. This weekend I'm going to be putting the time in to learn Reaper and get some test recordings done. I'm hoping by next week I can lay down the rhythm and lead solos to a project I've been tasked with. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Ok, thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have the free version of Reaper *but haven’t got into it much because the Zoom L-12 is doing pretty much everything I need so far which is just vocal, guitar, overdub and final mix and master.


From what I understand there is no completely free version of reaper. Just a 60 day full trial then you have to pay $60. But that $60 is a one time charge for a life time.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You can use Reaper for free forever but after 60 days you will start to get nag screens but it will still 100% work.

If you pay for it it will continue to 100% work forever but you can only update so many versions of it then if you wanted to update you would have to pay again. Or don't update and keep using the 100% working version you have.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> You can use Reaper for free forever but after 60 days you will start to get nag screens but it will still 100% work.
> 
> If you pay for it it will continue to 100% work forever but you can only update so many versions of it then if you wanted to update you would have to pay again. Or don't update and keep using the 100% working version you have.


I did not know that. Thanks for that bit of illumination.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

the 'problem' i'm having with reaper is getting lost in the weeds starting with one question and then getting off into what all other related stuff it can do. yesterday i spent too long thinking about how it can incorporate video which is something i have not ever once wished i could do in a real life situation

i have to stick with a learn as i go approach so i figure out just one thing at a time based on what i need to do next and then try hard not to explore any further 

j


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My goal with Reaper is to set track/project templates for everything so I just load it up, hit create new project from project template and everything is there for me. All my tracks, folders, fx, etc so I can focus on recording not on the DAW. 

This is what my project template looks like.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> This is what my project template looks like.


That’s what I need to do with it but on smaller scale.

This is what I’m using now but it would be useful to have Reaper as well:


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Nothing wrong with simple if it does what you need.

Often if I come up with a riff the first place I go is the voice recorder app on my phone.

If you like knobs and faders you can get control surfaces for Reaper.









AKAI Professional MIDImix - USB MIDI Controller Mixer with Assignable Faders & Master Fader, 24 Knobs and 16 Buttons, 1 to 1 Mapping With Ableton Live : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


AKAI Professional MIDImix - USB MIDI Controller Mixer with Assignable Faders & Master Fader, 24 Knobs and 16 Buttons, 1 to 1 Mapping With Ableton Live : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Using templates in Reaper is the way to go. I record 10 tracks when the band is rehearsing. So all of the mics are already set up and all I do is get the template for it and then just hit record. I have a template for my duo too with different configurations.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> From what I understand there is no completely free version of reaper. Just a 60 day full trial then you have to pay $60. But that $60 is a one time charge for a life time.


Not quite. The fee gets you two full version updates. I originally got Reaper when it was v4 or so. I had to pay again at v6 - but that was quite a few years!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> Using templates in Reaper is the way to go. I record 10 tracks when the band is rehearsing. So all of the mics are already set up and all I do is get the template for it and then just hit record. I have a template for my duo too with different configurations.


Did you know that you can save project templates? Then you don't have to load each track template one by one.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlin said:


> Not quite. The fee gets you two full version updates. I originally got Reaper when it was v4 or so. I had to pay again at v6 - but that was quite a few years!


You don't have to update but if you want to then yeah you have to pay $60 again.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Chito said:


> Using templates in Reaper is the way to go. I record 10 tracks when the band is rehearsing. So all of the mics are already set up and all I do is get the template for it and then just hit record. I have a template for my duo too with different configurations.


I use templates for recording large ensembles live, but most of the other projects I do these days vary in instrumentation.

I do use subgroups quite a lot - I'll have a master fader for each subsection. It's great for getting a balance on say, a sax section. Once you have each section balanced, you can use the group masters to balance the whole ensemble.

Here's a screenshot from a work in progress:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Did you know that you can save project templates? Then you don't have to load each track template one by one.


I was actually talking about Project Templates. I just click on the saved template which fires up Reaper and then I save it in a different folder so it doesn't save all the tracks in the template folder. Then I hit record and let it go for how long the rehearsal goes. Usually between 2-3 hours.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When you write another verse at the last minute and don’t have time to memorize the words .. lol


----------

